
If there is one thing you should know about your medical record - pallavsharda
http://www.epatientdave.com/2013/07/19/you-can-ask-to-see-or-get-a-copy-of-your-medical-record-other-health-information/
======
pallavsharda
You have a legal and civil right to get it! Seriously. This is the one thing
_everyone_ should know and DO to change healthcare.

The more patients ask for their records, the more the establishment will
twist/turn to make good on that legal obligation >> more disruption >> more
innovation.

